

Show HN: Second annual HackATL – a business focused hackathon in Atlanta - DenverR
http://hackatl.org/

======
jefthegreat
When is this?

~~~
DenverR
November 7-9th at Emory University! Come for free food, swag, caffeine,
inspiration, and thousands in prizes :D

